# Updated Villager Tier list?



## mirrormirror (Jan 3, 2019)

So I'm curious about the popularity of villagers as of late, yet I can't find an updated tier list (2018). Is there an updated list about?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers
here, this is a list that I can find with all the villagers even Welcome amiibo ones
hope this helps


----------



## mirrormirror (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh, no sorry. I mean a _tier_ list that sorts all the villagers in order of popularity, often used for villager trading/selling!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

mirrormirror said:


> Oh, no sorry. I mean a _tier_ list that sorts all the villagers in order of popularity, often used for villager trading/selling!



ah, well I don't think I remember this website I looked at that shows villagers to popular to the least.
I only looked at that website once and I don't remember the name, sorry.


----------



## mirrormirror (Jan 3, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> ah, well I don't think I remember this website I looked at that shows villagers to popular to the least.
> I only looked at that website once and I don't remember the name, sorry.



There was a post on here that had one but it's not recent. I'll keep looking though, thanks!


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Jan 3, 2019)

I found this, but it's from a little more than a year ago.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...arity-List&highlight=villager+tier+popularity


----------



## Boccages (Dec 18, 2019)

Lots of Welcome amiibo are nowhere to be found on this list.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 18, 2019)

I think Tier lists aren't even a thing here anymore, hence why there isn't a newer one with the Welcome amiibo villagers included.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

I think *this* is the most recent list.
But yes, I do not see tiers being factors as much anymore in terms of pricing (on here).
I have not been active in the market for over a year however.


----------



## kemdi (Dec 18, 2019)

lol, if you wanna know how popular a villager is search their amiibo card price on ebay. That'll tell you everything you need to know about 'tier lists'.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

I don’t really think people class villagers into tiers anymore like we did a couple years ago on this forum. I mostly just see people set all villagers at a standard price in terms of trading.. I remember tier 1 villagers being almost 200TBT, but I think those days are mostly gone.


----------



## unluckiestclover (Feb 5, 2020)

!!! almost 200TBt?? I paid 500TBT for Julian back in like 2015 O: !!!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 5, 2020)

popqueen54321 said:


> !!! almost 200TBt?? I paid 500TBT for Julian back in like 2015 O: !!!



Well, that's unfortunate. They're just virtual AI animals- they should all be priced the same, 'popular' or not. Pricing them like that is ridiculous! I'm glad the tier lists aren't used like that anymore.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2020)

popqueen54321 said:


> !!! almost 200TBt?? I paid 500TBT for Julian back in like 2015 O: !!!



hoo boy, I remember this time period where tier 1 villagers costed this much



Mayor Monday said:


> Well, that's unfortunate. They're just virtual AI animals- they should all be priced the same, 'popular' or not. Pricing them like that is ridiculous! I'm glad the tier lists aren't used like that anymore.



Well, the law of supply and demand  many people would want the cute villagers (thus they became popular) in their own towns so yep.. prices for them really went high compared to villagers that aren't in demand

I was able to earn like 100mil in-game bells by selling popular villagers that I had but didn't really fancy lol 

but yeah I was actually surprised that they completely removed the "official" whole villager tier list.. but then again I guess there are less active New Leaf players nowadays compared to years ago


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 5, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Well, that's unfortunate. They're just virtual AI animals- they should all be priced the same, 'popular' or not. Pricing them like that is ridiculous! I'm glad the tier lists aren't used like that anymore.


It was actually not ridiculous that much. The value of TBT was different. For an instance, unorderable set like princess set was selling for like 100 tbt or unorderable DLC such as Kimbap plate etc. for 50 tbt etc. at the time. The rate of TBT value changed drastically after hack getting common.

Personally selling villagers feels ew, but seeking/trading was more fun than how it is now. So it's not that unfortunate?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2020)

I used to trade and sell villagers awhile back, but I would've never charged so much as 500 for a villager. wtf

I think its ok to do small fees for someone who consistently tries to get villagers for someone, but like it should def be reasonable.... I think my fee was like 100 max lol and that was mainly to hold a villager for someone


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 5, 2020)

amiibo cards kind of ended that market tbh. since its as easy as swiping in a card its really not a big deal anymore.


----------



## unluckiestclover (Feb 6, 2020)

debinoresu said:


> amiibo cards kind of ended that market tbh. since its as easy as swiping in a card its really not a big deal anymore.



While I had already had my fair share of acnl after that update rolled out and never bothered buying amiibo cards, I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 6, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It was actually not ridiculous that much. The value of TBT was different. For an instance, unorderable set like princess set was selling for like 100 tbt or unorderable DLC such as Kimbap plate etc. for 50 tbt etc. at the time. The rate of TBT value changed drastically after hack getting common.
> 
> Personally selling villagers feels ew, but seeking/trading was more fun than how it is now. So it's not that unfortunate?



True- I understand that. Supply and demand aside, I was mainly talking about the subtly unfair prices that started circulating because of popularity. Not all sellers did that of course, but I did see some crazy offers on the AC Reddit thread and whatnot that were pretty crazy, lol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 6, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> True- I understand that. Supply and demand aside, I was mainly talking about the subtly unfair prices that started circulating because of popularity. Not all sellers did that of course, but I did see some crazy offers on the AC Reddit thread and whatnot that were pretty crazy, lol.


It wouldn't be so unfair thing to put the price depending on popularity. Especially _if _it's what you consider _just_ the cute AI program. It's a matter of needs and supply, look at the TBT Marke Place. The collectible is actually just a cute square and not much difference on what it does imo, while some of it requires to throw in some time or efforts to obtain from events. But hey what's so different between Galaxy Egg and Normal Easter Egg?? Both are pretty but some prefers the first one more and it makes the price difference. Same to it, IF we're gonna _sell_ the villager.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lol I remember a few years ago I paid 250tbt for Diana. Her original price was 500 tbt but the user was kind and gave her to me for half off 

If villager trading is a thing in New Horizons, I sure hope they don’t get as expensive as that again. It was pretty ridiculous tbh


----------

